# Интернет > Графика >  Помогите пожалуйста!

## XphotoshoperX

Доброго времени суток!Есть вопрос по Adobe PhotoShop. Спасите, кто может!Скачал короче кисти для фотошопа, а куда их засунуть и вообще как ими пользоваться я не в курсеИзвините, если не в тот раздел -)

----------


## IMPERIAL

Папка по дефолту C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop CS\Presets\Brushes

Что бы выбрать кисточки, зайдешь в фотошопе на кисти, там будет маленькая стрелочка с права в верху. Нажмешь на нее, и выбиришь загрузить / loading... кисти. Выбираешь скаченные. Я только не помню, если их по дефолту в папку закидывать, то вроде они автоматически добавляются... хотя я не помню.

----------


## Defused

Лови ссылку
http://www.photoshop-master.ru/articles.php?rub=21&id=2

----------


## Dude

> Что бы выбрать кисточки, зайдешь в фотошопе на кисти, там будет маленькая стрелочка с права в верху.


если кистей много (хотя б 20), замучаешься на кнопочки со стрелочками жать.

легче всего это сделать так: заходишь в папку, куда фотошоп устанавливал. обычно это C: Programs Files/ AdobePhotoshop. ищешь там папку Brushes и копируешь в нее все свои кисти.  фотошоп должен быть не запущен (или потом перезапустить приждется). даже если их тысяча, они сразу загрузятся. :)

----------


## IMPERIAL

> даже если их тысяча, они сразу загрузятся.


А потом в этом количестве искать нужные. Ну на вкус и цвет как говорится. У меня допустим как раз очень много кистей и все лежат по папкам с их назначением, мне легче выбрать парочку нужных, с которыми я работать буду именно сейчас, чем буду искать 5 нужных кистей в 1000 бесполезных в данный момент. Потом просто сбрасываю все кисти.

----------


## Dude

> А потом в этом количестве искать нужные


я каждой папке с кистями название даю, чтоб не искать долго. они все по алфавиту выстраиваются. а так, каждый раз загружать, сбрасывать...к тому же никогда не знаешь, что и когда пригодиться может. а если винда полетела? за секунды можно снова все восстановить и никуда не тыкать. но как ты верно сказал 



> на вкус и цвет как говорится


:)

----------

